# Need Goggle Recommendations



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been using a pair of goggles I got while I was in the Army(one step from tankers goggles) with a Gray tint lens that I can swap out to a clear tint. What would you all recommend for replacements that aren't so military? I'm looking to get them for next year seeing as this year is about over. I'll be riding both day and night(planning on a season pass), and whatever the weather throws at me.
I used to have a pair of ski goggles, but had constant fogging issues with them, even though they had a double lens in them. The ones I've been using are single layer, and no fogging issues.
I don't know what the different colors of lenses do or are intended for. Strange part for me is that even under crystal clear, insanely bright conditions, I can see perfectly with the ones I've been using, even patches of ice. As strange as it sounds, I can also pick out terrain better under the lights and clouds with them on as well.
Any help here would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

P.S. I'm planning on getting a helmet(as I get more confident in an activity, I do much more dangerous stuff, like race down the hardest trail I could find when I was skiing with friends), don't know if that comes into play or not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

checkout the sierrasnowboard.com it helped me some. They have reviews on a few of the goggles. 

To check which lenses you need got to the manufacturer website and it should tell you which lens is best for what conditions.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

There are a lot of different brands and sizes.

Von Zipper, Oakley, Dragon, Electric, Scott, just to name a few of the bigger ones..

All VLT measurements that tell you how much light is getting through the lens are somewhat subjective..but for a day/night lense you will probably want to look for one in the higher VLT ratings for that particular brand. Orange/Persimmon, or Yellow type lenses...which are usually in the 55+ VLT range...

It just comes down to your eyes really, personally i use yellow lenses which allow a lot of light in on all but clear bright sunny sunny days because I like a brighter view. And out here generally the "good" snow days are overcast and or foggy so i want all the light i can get..

You can go expensive or cheap, you can just goto Sports Authority and buy some scott ski goggles with orange tint for 25 bucks or you can spend 100 on a pair of Oakley Crowbars...granted you can find a lot of stuff on sale right now for dirt cheap and a lot of people here sell their goggles in the buy/sell forum so you might find something good there.

Best idea is to goto a sports shop and try on all the goggle types they have to get an idea...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

love my O-crowbars...got them off ebay almost new with parsimmon lens for low light...just bought the Fire-Iridium lenses...amazing.
buy them one time buy them good.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Goggles*

Oakley Splice in yellow for flat/low light. They're a little small for my face but great vis.

Some low-cost Smiths for day-to-day. 

Smith Prodigy's for the deep and wet stuff...they have the fan.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

I picked up some Oakley Wisodoms for cheap on ebay since they are now discontinued with permison lens they have great for me in all conditions. Highly recommended if you are on a budget, large variaety of lenses available as well to suit your tastes and needs


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

bryantp said:


> Smith Prodigy's for the deep and wet stuff...they have the fan.


What this guy said...got my Smith Turbo Phenom's on ebay for $100 shipped...to CANADA!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Goggles*

Nice. While your friends are drying lens, you're riding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

I have von zipper feenoms. Big, comfy, no fog. They also work good for driving on those sunny days


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Spy Zed's are pretty damn good for the price, they come up on Brociety/WhiskeyMilitia all the time. 

For top end googles, Smith I/O have no equal.


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

I have fallen in love with my Smith I/O Goggles. They have the absolute easiest lens change and fit so well with my Smith helmet, it is ridiculous. They also have some of the best clarity I have seen in any pair of goggles, even Oakleys

--buba


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Zee said:


> Spy Zed's are pretty damn good for the price, they come up on Brociety/WhiskeyMilitia all the time.


Ha yeah! That's exactly why I wear Spy Zed goggles now. :laugh:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Smith I/O and Prodigy here.... Love them. I always thought Smith's were for skiers until I tried a pair and now I am hooked!!!


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Smith Prodigies are the shit. I run extremely hot, and these thing never fog. And in the case they start fogging, its got a freakin fan. Bad ass goggles.


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

For what its worth I have tried many goggles and the ones that have worked best for me are smith phenom and vonzipper dojo.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

If it helps, I have some Smith's that work really really well. Only time they ever fogged up (while I was wearing a balaclava) was when I literally had to climb my way out of powder. :laugh:
The same pair is about 7+ years old now I'd say...


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I always had problems with fogging so I picked up some Smith Prodigy's (non-fan version) after all the Smith recommendations on the forum. I haven't had a problem with fogging all season with them. Smith=:thumbsup:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I rocked some Spy Soldier's last season and for 99% of this season and was real happy with them. Comfortable, durable and fit my face reasonably well.

Currently using Smith Evolve I/O and am supremely impressed with them. The optics are ultra clear and the two lenses are nearly perfect for all conditions. So far no fogging and they are really well made. Lenses take about 20 seconds to change. On top of all this they are about the best looking goggle you can get.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Stepped up from end-of-season-bargain-bin goggles this season to a pair of Von Zipper Feenoms.

Super clear field of view, goggles never, ever fog. I wear glasses and the goggles fit easily over them and if (it has happened three times) my glasses fog, just leaving the goggles on for about three minutes clears them right up.

Now is the time to buy, that's for sure. Think I saw them up on Sierra for $75. Well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Http://www.opticride.com

That is a decent site that offers an assortment of goggles that won't hit your wallet too hard. They offer the nicest brands out on the market currently so you should be looking like the coolest guy on the mountain in no time!


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Smith IO and Prodigy for me- both excellent. I just got my IO for cheap (check other thread)...not trying to spam multiple threads, just trying to spread the great price ($65)


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

Ashbury. I got this years kalideoscopes and they perform well in every aspect.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

sangsters said:


> Stepped up from end-of-season-bargain-bin goggles this season to a pair of Von Zipper Feenoms.
> 
> Super clear field of view, goggles never, ever fog. I wear glasses and the goggles fit easily over them and if (it has happened three times) my glasses fog, just leaving the goggles on for about three minutes clears them right up.
> 
> Now is the time to buy, that's for sure. Think I saw them up on Sierra for $75. Well worth it.


I got a pair of 2009's like 3 months ago for 90 bucks with two lenses..Nightsomething Blue(Cloudy/Night), and Bronze Chrome(Sunny)...there were quite a few sites with prices in the 90-$110 range...


----------

